# IFly,The Angler's Edge ?????



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone heard if their new store is open yet? I need some tying supplies and hate to order online. Orvis and FTU don't have the selection that I want.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

DOwntown store is open in the same building as the Houston Club.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

They've had several delays in opening the store at the corner of San Felipe and Post Oak. I believe the latest forecast is for around the end of October. The downtown store is open, but not on weekends.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

I need to contact IFly about something. Does anyone have a link to their website?


----------



## 2WheelFisher (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.ifly.org/cgi-bin/cp-app.cgi


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

I spoke to Jim Collins this week and he said that they believe the first week of November, they are tyring to get the interior completed and get their CO. They are planning a big re opening event that should be announced soon. 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I sure hope the post here @ "2Cool" when the reopen.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is there store at Westheimer @ Post Oak still open or are they moving or something? I haven't been by in a few months so I guess I'm behind on the news.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the Westheimer/Post Oak store has been closed for about a month now. Just the downstore is open (weekdays only) till they get the new one finished.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*Ifly The Angler's Edge*

We are now open for business!!! The new location is at Post Oak at San Felipe behind where California Pizza Kitchen is, between the Fed-Ex and Wolf Camera. We will be having our "Grand Opening Event" on Sat. Nov. 20th from 10:00 to 6:00. Hope to see everyone real soon!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*Ifly*

Was in the store yesterday and picked up some fly tying supplies. Great location and helpful folks.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Looking forward to the Grand re-Opening. I hope to see you guys there.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I was in there today. Nice shop and good people.


----------

